# Some nice common lizards



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

Here's some common lizards for you, I'd never seen one until today when we saw three at a nature reserve. :lol:























































I want to steal them and had to resist very very hard to pick them up and play with them.


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice one! Cute little buggers with understated but gorgeous markings. I must get round to seeng more of our native wildlife gems.


----------

